# Portal and Hepatic vein catheterization for embolization



## elamathi (Mar 5, 2009)

How will you code for portal vein and hepatic vein catheterization for embolization for hepatic metastasis in hepatic vein branches through splenic vein access? 


Elamathi


----------



## MLS2 (Mar 5, 2009)

do you have a report that I could take a look at?


----------



## Arulkarthik (Mar 5, 2009)

Pls provide with complete report.

Arul


----------



## elamathi (Mar 6, 2009)

Do we need to code both 36481(portal vein) and 36012*times for hepatic catheterization?


----------



## MLS2 (Mar 9, 2009)

36011 or 36012 may be assigned in combination with 36481


----------



## Arulkarthik (Mar 9, 2009)

*IVR related link*

Find the details with supportive documents in the following link which states that 36481 can be coded with any selective venous injections.

http://www.unicormed.com/CS/forums/1741/PrintPost.aspx

Hope this will do.

Have nice day.. 
Arul.


----------

